# Running Tito in MH



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan said there's no reason I can't have Tito ready to run MH by mid-April. He said all I have to do is move to FL and train every single day between now and then :
Oh Annnnnnnn-nnnnney , got room for me and my pooch???

edit to add...lest you guys think I'm insane or you think I might think Tito is that far along, it just came up because Dan is running some MH tests in mid-April, and he asked me if I was going to run the tests with him. I thought he meant MASTER, lol, so I said heck no, and that's what brought out the above comment


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

HaHa too funny  Why not?? He just might excel in the next few months!! I would love to run Remi in SH in April/May...but have to get this CH finished first!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to run Tito in SH in April/May, too, but that's pretty early in the year for us. Our water season doesn't really start until April 1st here, and his water blinds are, well, not good.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I'M COMING WITH YOU TO FLORIDA!!!! haha! just kidding. I wish I could drop everything and go (just like you wish too). Training everyday... ::sigh:: That would be the life.

But on another note, I hope you are planning on running him in MH at some point! I loved seeing him pick up the goose. Riot still isn't sure about pigeons.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I plan to keep going with Tito in field as long as he and I are both enjoying it. I would guess we will keep going thru master, as much as we both are loving it. But I'm not making that commitment to myself or to him right now, our goal is to go as far as we can go while we're having fun. 
That's been my goal with all the dog sports with Tito. To go as far as we can go while we are both enjoying doing it. That's why we retired from obedience with the AKC UDX and the UKC UD, neither of us was really into it any more. Will we ever go back for an OTCH? Maybe. But for now, we both had had it with obedience. I'd had it with the breed ring, so we quit with the CH rather than trying to get a grand championship. And so on. Right now we are LOVING agility and field.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I plan to keep going with Tito in field as long as he and I are both enjoying it. I would guess we will keep going thru master, as much as we both are loving it. But I'm not making that commitment to myself or to him right now, our goal is to go as far as we can go while we're having fun.
> That's been my goal with all the dog sports with Tito. To go as far as we can go while we are both enjoying doing it. That's why we retired from obedience with the AKC UDX and the UKC UD, neither of us was really into it any more. Will we ever go back for an OTCH? Maybe. But for now, we both had had it with obedience. I'd had it with the breed ring, so we quit with the CH rather than trying to get a grand championship. And so on. Right now we are LOVING agility and field.


Too bad you don't campaign Tito out this way. You would really like our hunt tests and the atmosphere of Long Island.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG Barb I almost reached through the screen and smacked you. I'm nervous about having Slater ready for senior by the spring, much less master! GOOD LORD! LOL
There are dogs that can advance that fast but none of them live in my house!
But you are welcome to come down and train every day over the winter


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if it weren't such a far commute, OR I didn't have to work for a living, I'd be packing my bags right now!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Every time I see this post I have to agree that Tito does wear a cape LOL He is an amazing dog - okay, so you won't be running Master just yet, but probably soon


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well I made it to FL.
Only problem is Tito is not here, so it will be rather hard to train!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> well I made it to FL.
> Only problem is Tito is not here, so it will be rather hard to train!


Oh yeah!! I hope you are enjoying the start of your vacation!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well at the moment I'm waiting for my son to get home from work, then we will go grocery shopping. He has to work tomorrow, so I will do "kitchen duty" all day. Then after that he's off, and we can relax and do some stuff!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

made me laugh


----------

